# Bottle raising mini Nubian



## Mason&lily (May 21, 2015)

How much should I give a mini Nubian when bottle feeding? How many ounces per how many feedings? I can only find how much for full sized Nubians.


----------



## babsbag (May 21, 2015)

Here is a good article for you on raising the minis. I know yours isn't a ND or Pygmy, but the article mentions minis too.

http://www.pygmygoatforsale.com/bottle-feeding-your-baby-goats-page-12.html

*Guideline for Bottle Baby Pygmy and Nigerian Goats.    Amounts: In OUNCES*
 * Day one-. [1-3] (per feeding) colostrum, every 2-3 hours.
* Day two- [2-3] (per feeding) colostrum if you have it or whole milk, 8-10 times a day
* Day three-.[3] (per feeding) colostrum if you have it or whole milk, 8 times a day
* Day four- [4-5] (per feeding) whole milk, 7-8 times a day.
* Week One - [4-5] (per feeding) whole milk, 7-8 times a day.
* For the next 2 weeks-[4-6] (per feeding) whole milk, 6 times a day.
* For the next 2 months-.[6-8] (per feeding)whole milk, 4-5 times a day.
* For the next 1 month or 6 weeks-[6-8] (per feeding)whole milk, 3 times a day.
* [8-10] (per feeding) once a day for the next 2 months.

I personally don't feed my kids that often, time just doesn't allow it. Mine get three bottles a day for the first 5 or 6 weeks and then 2 times a day until they are weaned at about 10 weeks.


----------

